# Easton EA90 Aero vs Shimano Dura Ace WH-7850-C24-cl



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

I have narrowed my wheel choices down to these 2 sets of wheels. I will be using them for everyday riding and maybe 3 road races a year. No big hills climbs in the area, mostly rolling hills. I weigh around 180lbs, hopefully a few less by the time the snow melts. Bike is a 2007 Madone 5.2 if it makes a difference. Any major advantage to one over the other?


----------



## pvflyer (Oct 15, 2009)

Lorge Hi

I've the shimano (Dura Ace C24 Carbon Clincher Wheelset WH 7850) for about three months and close to a thousand miles. They have been nothing but a awesome pair of wheels like you would've expected from Shimano top of the line product.

I'd think you've narrow it down to two really good company, even dough I've never had the EA90 wheels I've had a chance to try many of EASTON product as a mountain biker rider and I do believe they are one of the best company and have the knowledge and technology when comes to Carbon Fiber this is my personal opinion. Have saying that, lets go back to what I'd know the Dura-Ace wheels.

Pros: Great acceleration, light weight for the price,stiff,aluminum brake surface no pulsing no overheating, Shimano Dura-Ace hubs, easy to find parts and great looks clean and elegant. 

Cons: haven't find any yet ( maybe not as bling as a full deep dish carbon fiber wheel) 

I ride in So-Cal by the coast and the roads over here have to be one of the worse I've ever seen cracks, pot holes,deeps and G'out, patches that are about half inch tall and so far these wheels have been bullet proof. I'd weight about 170 lbs and put about 200 miles week on my bike given or taken. 
Good Luck finding your perfect new wheels.

Regards Luciano


----------



## giosblue (Aug 2, 2009)

I've just bought some for my new Litespeed Icon. Not had chance to ride them yet as the weathers poor. Snow at the moment in the UK. I normally ride Open Pro/DA and CXP33/DA.
so these will be different if nothing else. My only concern is the thickness of the braking surface. I've even thought about getting softer blocks.


----------



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. That is 2 votes for the Shimano. Are the EA90 aero new this year? I can't seem to find much info on them.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm around 185 pounds and what you would probably consider a sprinter, I have the EA90 Aeros and like them. I had a set of EA90 SLX's and they weren't stiff enough for me so I sold them and got the Aeros. They're stiff and the hubs are silky smooth. I haven't taken them up to the mountains yet, but have done some fast training rides and races and so far have been very satisfied. The ride is more harsh compared to the SLX's because they're much stiffer, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Voytek (Mar 1, 2010)

Lorge said:


> Thanks for the replies. That is 2 votes for the Shimano. Are the EA90 aero new this year? I can't seem to find much info on them.


Hey don; know much about the Shimano's but love the Eastons. I used to ride Open pro on ultegra, huge difference. 

Anyway when I was picking out a wheelset for my Cervelo s1 I actually contacted Easton since the 2009/2010 model and prices weren't making much sense 

They replied saying: 

"There is no difference in the EA90 Aero from 2009 to 2010.
Both wheels have the same MSRP of $850
Regards,
Scott Junker" 

There is a difference in the decals between the 09/10 versions of the EC90,( i think) which is carbon though. 

Anyway you won't be disappointed with the Eastons, As others have mentioned they roll silky smooth so there really is no need for ceramic bearings, although it's always a possibility for me in the future. 

Hope I helped


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Do any of you know how they will ride compared to the Kysrium SL's?


----------



## DMFT (Feb 3, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> Do any of you know how they will ride compared to the Kysrium SL's?


- The Easton's with non-bladed spokes will suffer less from crosswinds.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Even though they have a deeper rim?
Also wondering since people are saying they are stiff, if they are stiffer than the SL's or still not as stiff. I'm hoping not.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

The spokes are slightly bladed, but not as much as the Mavics. I have Ksyrium Elites and while the ride is similar, I think the ride on the Eastons is just a bit more harsh. I think the rear wheel is stiffer and the front is not as stiff compared to the Mavics.

I was looking for something to replace the SLX's and chose the Aero's after riding the SL's and Aero's. They are stiffer than the EA90 SL's due to the deeper rim despite the lower spoke count.


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

I like the Shimano's a lot more than the Eastons for reliability and hub quality. 

Shimano hubs are fantastic and the spoke patterns designed by a serious team of engineers, Easton are making good wheels but not at the same standard.


----------



## rdalcanto (Mar 2, 2008)

My brother was on Ksyriums for a couple of years. They are horrible in cross winds because of those large, bladded spokes. He went to the Easton EC90s and the new wheels are affected by crosswinds much less, even though they are much more aero. The Eastons are also much faster. He used to have to tuck in behind me hard on decents to keep up on the Mavics, but with the Eastons, he can now ride next to me and keep up (no pedaling) with a HUGE smile on his face. Somewhere there is a graph of energy needed for different wheels at 50km/hr, and the Ksyriums SUCK.


----------



## teethador (Mar 25, 2010)

*Will these REALLY make a difference?*

Hello All:

Still trying to stay somewhat on topic.

Had widdled my choises also down to these two wheelsets. But here is another question to:

How much will these really make a difference? As Lorge started this thread, I too am a dedicated bike rider who trains on an almost daily basis who may do a race or three a year but takes this sport seriously. If I purchase a new wheelset, I am fully aware that these are not a panacea and suddenly I am a pro racer. My weight is around 165.

The wheels I currently have are Shimano RS20 and I am satisfied.

Will a set of Dura-Ace or Easton Aero make a noticable difference? Is the price worth the difference that one would achieve?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## tripmaster (Jun 12, 2009)

*Wheels*

My wheels:
Easton Orion IIs on my Moots Compact SL
Ritchey WCS Aero front, Chris King/Mavic Open4 (I think) 32spoke rear on my Toyota United.
Easton EC90 SL tubular race wheels

I can tell you that when I put on the tubular race wheels, I feel a HUGE difference in acceleration. I'm sure it's easier to keep at speed as well.

So yes, a good wheel upgrade will pay off - and the bigger the delta, the more noticeable it is. In fact, I like that feeling so much that I don't want to get super high end clinchers. I want to put on my race wheels and feel faster.

I'm not sure of the specifics of your wheels, but I hear good things about the EA90 Aeros.


----------

